# صناعة المرايا



## abue tycer (3 مارس 2010)

المرايا وتاريخ صنعها​​ ارتبط تطور استخدام المرايا بتطور صناعتها , فحتى القرن التاسع عشر كانت ألواح الزجاج تغطى من الخلف بطبقة رقيقة من المعادن العاكسة , و هي مزيج من الزئبق والقصدير .



‏ 

ويعد جوستس فون ليبغ أول من بدا عملية طلاء لوح الزجاج بالفضة في عام 1935 , وبهذه الخطوة فتح المجال أمام التقنيات الحديثة في صنع المرايا بوضع طبقة رقيقة من الفضة والألمنيوم على السطح الخلفي للوح الزجاجي , على عكس المرايا التي تستخدم في المنظارات والأدوات البصرية حيث السطح الأمامي للوح الزجاجي هو الذي يطلى الفضة والألمنيوم .‏ 

وقد سمحت التقنيات الحديثة قليلة التكاليف باستخدام المرايا بشكل واسع بدءا من القرن التاسع عشر , ولم يعد استخدامها محصورا بقطع الأثاث المنزلي كخزائن الملابس وغرف الطعام بل أصبحت تستخدم في مجالات لا حصر لها بدءا بغرف النوم ووصولا إلى السيارات في الشوارع .‏ 

وعودة إلى تاريخ المرايا نرى ان أقدم مرآة وصلت إلينا من مصر الفرعونية تعود إلى الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد وهي محفوظة اليوم في متحف القاهرة , و يتزامن تاريخ صنع هذه المرآة مع ولادة أسطورة نرسيس .‏ 

واستعملت المرايا كأدوات منزلية وللزينة عند الفينيقيين والمصريين والإغريق , والرومان ,‏ 

وكانت مرايا الماضي تختلف عن تلك التي نستخدمها اليوم , فقد كانت صغيرة الحجم تصنع يدويا على شكل اسطوانات أو أقراص محدبة قليلا ً وكانت أحدى صفحتي القرص تصقل صقلا ً شديدا كي تعكس الصورة بشكل طبيعي وواضح كما أن ثمنها كان باهظا لأنها كانت تصنع من المعادن الثمينة كالبرونز و الفضة و الذهب .‏ 

ولم تظهر المرايا كبيرة الحجم التي تظهر الجسم كاملا إلا في القرن الأول بعد الميلاد أما استخدام الزجاج المطلي بالمعدن المصهور فلم يبدأ إلا في أواخر القرن الثاني عشر , وظلت المرايا معروفة على هذا النحو إلى ما بعد العصور الوسطى .‏ 

و في القرن السادس عشر طرأ تطور ملحوظ على صناعة المرايا وما ان اطل عصر النهضة حتى كان لمدينتي نور نبرغ و البندقية صيت ذائع في انتاج المرايا وامتازت تلك المصنوعة في جزيرة مورانو قرب البندقية بجودتها العالية .‏ 

وعلى الرغم من القيود التي فرضها قضاة البندقية على العاملين في صناعة المرايا إلا ان هؤلاء لم يتوانوا بفعل الإغراءات المادية عن حمل أسرار هذه المهنة ونشرها في مدن أخرى في أوروبا مثل لندن وباريس .‏ 

وكانت المرايا في ذلك الحين لا تزال باهظة الثمن ومن معالم الثراء و الابهار و المكانة الاجتماعية العالية , ولذا فليس عجبا ً أن يكون لقصر فرساي في فرنسا ذلك الإبهار الصارخ بعدما تزينت اكبر قاعاته بعدد كبير من المرايا العملاقة المواجهة للنوافذ الكبيرة‏ 

وعلى الرغم من ان سقف القاعة مزين برسوم رائعة لأستاذ الكلاسيكية الفرنسية لوبرون , فإن المرايا هي التي أعطت اسمها لهذه القاعة وفي قاعة المرايا هذه أعلنت الوحدة الألمانية عام 1970 م بعد هزيمة فرنسا في حربها مع بروسيا وفي القاعة نفسها أعلنت نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى عام 1918 كي تثأر فرنسا من هزيمتها القديمة .‏ 

و لان تتقسم العملية بالطرق التالية :​
طريقة الزئبق

ينظف الزجاج المراد صنعه مرآة وذلك بواسطة أسفنجة ناعمة تغسل جيداً بالماء ثم بالماء المقطر ثم تنقع في محلول الكحول الابيض (الكحول الايثيلي ) فترة زمنية قصيرة حوالي خمس دقائق
ثم تمسح بها طبقة الزجاج المراد صنع مرآة منها ويجب أن تكون عملية تنظيف الزجاج جيدة ثم نرش عليها مسحوق ناعم مثل بودرة التلك
حيث تمسح بعد ذلك فوراً بقطعة من الجوخ الناعم أو قطعة من الحرير الناعم حتي يزول أثر البودرة والكحول فنحصل علي طبقة من الزجاج النظيف القابل للصنع مرأة
وبعد عملية التنظيف السابقة الذكر تؤخذ طبقة رقيقة من مادة القصدير الناعم والاملس وتوضع علي طبقة زجاج عادية ملساء أيضا ثم تمسح طبقة القصدير بواسطة الزئبق بحيث يتشكل طبقة متساوية السمك من الزئبق فوق القصدير ويوضع الزجاج المنظف رويداً رويداً فوق طبقة الزجاج التي تم وضع الزئبق عليها وبعد أن يبقي فترة 36 ساعة يرفع لوح الزجاج وبذلك نحصل علي مرآة بطريقة الزئبق

طريقة التفضيض​
يؤخذ لوح من الزجاج وينظف حسب الطريقة السابقة ويوضع بشكل أفقي علي منضدة من الخشب مغطاة بالصوف أو طاولة حديدية مغطاة بالصوف أيضاً وتكون درجة حرارة أي منهما (45 درجة ) ثم نضع فوق لوح الزجاج مزيج من ملح الليمون (حمض الليمون ) ونترات الفضة النشادرية
وهي عبارة عن محلول نترات الفضة في هيدروكسي النشادر حيث يتشكل في محلول النشادر هيدروكسيد الفضة
وبعد فترة حوالي 30 دقيقة نشاهد ترسب الفضة علي اللوح الزجاجي ونتركه يجف ثم نغطي المرآة الناتجة الي مزيج من (سيانيد الزئبق وسيانيد البوتاسيوم )
مع قليل من مسحوق التوتيا الناعم لترسيب الفضة فتصبح الفضة ثابتة علي اللوح الزجاجي وبذلك نحصل علي مرآة بطريقة التفضيض​
طريقة الالدهيد



يؤخذ لوح من الزجاج وينظف جيداً كما تم سابقا ثم يوضع بشكل أفقي علي طاولة ثابتة ثم ينظف بواسطة الكحول الايثيلي ويوضع بشكل أفقي بعد عملاية التجفيف ويتم إذابة 15 جم من نترات الفضة في 200 سم 3 ماء مقطر حتي تمام الذوبان ثم نضيف الي محلول نترات الفضة محلولا من النشادر فيتكون في البداية راسب يزول مع زيادة كمية النشادر

نأخذ هذا المحلول وندهن به لوح الزجاج المنظف ثم ندهن اللوح الزجاجي بعد عملية الدهان السابقة بواسطة مادة (الالدهيد الايثيلي ) وهي مادة مرجعة تسعد علي تشكل الفضة وترسبها بشكل ناعم علي شكل غشاء رقيق وتغسل بالماء المقطر
وتترك لتجف بدون أن تلمسها وبذلك نحصل علي مرآة بطريقة الالدهيد ملحوظة :
يمكن استعمال سكر العنب أو سكر اللبن بديلا عن الالدهيد الايثيلي ​
طريقة الطرطارات

يؤخذ اللوح الزجاجي المراد صنعه علي شكل مرآة وينظف كما سب توضيحه جيدأ ثم يوضع علي طاولة أفقية في الحديد المغطي بالصوف لتوصيل الحرارة لها بحيث لا تزيد علي 30 درجة ثم نذيب 10 جرام من طرطارات الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم في 4 جرام من محلول مركز من هيدروكسيد الفضة النشادرية حتي تمام الذوبان ونجفف المحلول الي اللتر ونقوم بدهن البللور الزجاجي (اللوح الزجاجي ) بواسطة المحلول الناتج وبعد ساعة نلاحظ ترسب الفضة علي الزجاج والتصاقها به
بعد ذلك نقوم بعملية غسل اللوح الزجاجي بواسطة الماء المقطر ثم ندع المآة لتجف بعيدأً عن الغبار وبعد عملية التجفيف تدهن المرآة بواسطة فرنيش منعا للاحتكاك بالعوامل الجوية وسقوط طبقة الفضة المترسبة وبذلك نحصل علي مرأة بطريقة الطرطارات​​تتم صناعة المرايا من خلال بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تتم علي سطح الزجاج أو المعدن والتي تؤدي الي تشكيل طبقة لامعة تتم عليها عكس الضوء وتسمي هذه الطبقة في هذه الحالة بالمرأة……


----------



## aissaoui58 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل عاشت الأيادي أبو تيسير وننتظر الجديد ........


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

جميل وبسيط


----------

